

Ask HN: Best podcasts in 2012? - superfresh

I'm thinking of getting into a few more podcasts in the new year. What were some of your favorites in 2012?
======
mdaniel
99% Invisible <http://99percentinvisible.org/rss>

This American Life <http://feeds.thisamericanlife.org/talpodcast>

BackStory with the American History Guys
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/BackStoryRadio>

Freakonomics Radio <http://feeds.feedburner.com/freakonomicsradio>

Fresh Air Podcast <http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=13>

Here's The Thing <http://feeds.wnyc.org/wnycheresthething/>

The Moth Podcast <http://feeds.feedburner.com/themothpodcast>

On the Media <http://feeds.wnyc.org/onthemedia>

Person Place Thing with Randy Cohen (man, I miss "The Ethicist")
<http://personplacething.org/?feed=rss2>

Planet Money Podcast <http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=510289>

WNYC's Radiolab <http://feeds.wnyc.org/radiolab>

To the Best of Our Knowledge <http://feeds.feedburner.com/ttbook>

With Good Reason Radio <http://feeds.feedburner.com/WithGoodReasonRadio>

I was tempted to put them in preferential order, but to be honest the go-to
podcast depends on how much time I have (length of commute, how tired before
bed, that kind of thing).

------
dmschulman
Seconding Planet Money (<http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/>), in fact the whole
Marketplace team is pretty stellar (<http://www.marketplace.org/marketplace-
podcasts>)

TWIT is always pretty fun as well (<http://twit.tv/show/this-week-in-tech/>)

Smithsonian puts out an interesting presentation every so often too
(<http://www.si.edu/podcasts/>)

Granted these are all great podcasts, but they've been around and entertaining
way before 2012.

------
mcrider
As posted previously, IMO the best podcast (episodes) of the year for

Web devs: <http://flapcast.com/playlist/16>

Entrepreneurs: <http://flapcast.com/playlist/18>

There are a variety of podcasts in there, just click on each episode link to
see the rest of the podcast's archive.

------
unemployed
What are the podcasts you're already listening to?

Also, Personal favorites this year:

<http://www.creativemornings.com/> <http://unity3d.com/unite/archive/2012>

Old School Toughness from Hardcore history.
feed://feeds.feedburner.com/dancarlin/history?format=xml

------
jarek-foksa
I was listening to Mohammed Abshaun's videlog [1] most often this year. It
helped me a lot in getting stuff done and kept me motivated to work on my
startup. I also like Mixergy, but I guess everybody here knows about it.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/user/mohammedabshaun/videos?view=0>

------
mrlyc
Management: HBR (Harvard Business Review) Podcast
<http://hbsp2.libsyn.com/rss>

Interviews: Conversations with Richard Fidler
[http://abc.net.au/queensland/conversations/conversationspodc...](http://abc.net.au/queensland/conversations/conversationspodcast.xml)

------
zardoz90
Not really tech focused, but great nonetheless

\- Skeptics Guide to the Universe ( <http://www.theskepticsguide.org/> ) \-
Cognitive Dissonance ( <http://dissonancepod.com/> )

------
karolisd
It's not technical, the only podcast I listen to is: WTF with Marc Maron -
<http://www.wtfpod.com/> \- he's a comedian who usually interviews comedians
and they can go pretty deep sometimes

~~~
superfresh
Yeah, I've heard some great episodes of WTF. It's one of the few I listened to
this past year as well. Its interesting hearing a more serious side of comedy,
the guests he has on are pretty well-known too.

------
adamors
Q <http://www.cbc.ca/podcasting/includes/qpodcast.xml>

Not technical at all, it focuses mostly on music, culture and art with some
politics.

------
klaut
Ruby Rogues: <http://rubyrogues.com/>

Ruby Tapas: <http://devblog.avdi.org/rubytapas/>

------
RDDavies
The Industry, by Adam Stacoviak, Jared Erondu, and Drew Wilson.

Great group of folks talking about design-focused startups and a lot of cool
front-end tech.

------
appliance
I've enjoyed Systematic, <http://5by5.tv/systematic/>.

------
ApolloRising
I've been enjoying <http://techzinglive.com/> lately

------
noselasd
The <http://packetpushers.net/> guys are great.

------
brudgers
Philosophy Bites.

Du Nord Football Show.

Responsible sports.

I prefer to read about tech.

------
keiferski
NPR's Planet Money

Lapham's Quarterly

------
nacker
<http://sixgun.org/linuxoutlaws/>

<http://anarchast.com/>

<http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwell-show/>

<http://www.corbettreport.com/podcasts/>

[http://prn.fm/shows/lifestyle-shows/the-expat-
files/#axzz29V...](http://prn.fm/shows/lifestyle-shows/the-expat-
files/#axzz29V062jtk)

